# meetup.com for social anxiety in Boston



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Has anyone else in MA attended one of their functions or discussions?


----------



## Roco (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes I have


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i signed up and get a ton of emails by MU..but i just finished deleting all of them


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I did the BU study.


----------



## stratosphere (Mar 12, 2011)

Are there any groups that meet in the North Shore? Boston is too much of a hike for me.


----------

